
Uber is facing a staggering number of lawsuits - prostoalex
http://fusion.net/story/257423/everyone-is-suing-uber/
======
jessriedel
"Uber’s closest rival, Lyft, was sued less than a third as often."

Hmm. Uber does ~2 million rides per day. Lyft does ~400k. If the author can't
acknowledge that the relative number of suits between the two companies looks
to be exactly in line with the number of rides they each give, then it's clear
you can't trust the author.

[http://www.fastcompany.com/3050784/elasticity/uber-is-
even-b...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3050784/elasticity/uber-is-even-bigger-
than-you-realize)

[http://www.businessinsider.com/lyft-internal-growth-
numbers-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/lyft-internal-growth-numbers-
revealed-2015-3)

------
Lind5
it boggles my mind that Uber doesn't need to follow the same rules as taxi's

~~~
gizi
Uber are not a taxi company. Technology has changed the nature of the ball
game. Suing Uber will not make any difference to that. In fact, it is not
enough to sue Uber. They would also have to sue all the copycat platforms that
mimic Uber and exploit the same opportunity. The taxi regulations, and the
taxi companies living off these regulations, are toast. It would be like the
newspapers suing television for eating their lunch. As soon as the technology
exists, you cannot sue it out of existence. The genie will not go back into
the bottle.

~~~
Kaizyn
Uber is being sued a lot because they have a high valuation, and they are
rightly seen as a good target for either a legal shakedown or a big win in
court.

